
Never Buy an Apple iMac Without Fusion Drive - praveenscience
https://www.forbes.com/sites/johnkoetsier/2020/01/22/never-buy-an-apple-imac-without-fusion-drive-heres-why/
======
pathartl
Obviously this article isn't written for the technically-oriented, for those
who might say "well duh".

I do find it surprising you can still find computers that come with just a
spinning rust drive, let alone in a "premium" machine like the Mac is
advertised as.

~~~
praveenscience
I thought most of the Windows Machines you buy come with 5400 RPM spinning 1
TB HDD and not much people fancy the 256 GB costlier version of SSD.

At least, this is the case in India.

~~~
merlyn
So does the base iMac. The rust based drive is incredibly slow. For some
generations of imac's, we had a 100% failure rate over long period of time of
spinning disks. When I was buying iMacs for my company, all the SSD models
were special order, wait a few weeks to build.

